# Cat trying to put older kittens in with her new born kittens



## Sharonuniverse (3 mo ago)

My cat had two kittens last night, a bit of a surprise unplanned pregnancy. She is trying to drag her older kittens (5 months old) into the nest with the new babies. Is this normal, will it hurt the babies, what can I do to stop her


----------



## starstomore (4 mo ago)

Ifshe has current kittens, She might be trying to take care of all of them at once. This isnt unusual, and the older kittens shouldnt harm the newer kittens. you can try seeing if shell nest in a room with a door, and close the door to prevent her from doing this if it bothers you too much ^^


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello S. Congrats on the new babies. I'm not familiar with this, but don't think the 5 month old kittens should be with the new kittens right now until the kittens are a bit older. They need to feed from their mom to survive and may not get enough nutrition if the other kittens interfere. You could let Mom and her new babies be in a separate room until they're older, and let her spend time with her older kittens in another room. You could also let all of them in the same room for a while as long as you're there to supervise. Do you have plans to get Mom spayed soon?


----------



## Sharonuniverse (3 mo ago)

Hi, yes mum is being spayed as soon as the kittens stop suckling. Mum has settled down now and only feeding the new kittens. The older ones just have a quick look at the new kittens and then go off and play, they are not really interested in them at the moment. All of my kittens will be spayed as well Over the next couple of months.


----------

